# Be aware local fisherman



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yesterday i was fishing out at West Branch on Knapp Road, I parked across from the boat ramp, and went under the bridge to fish. Fished for about an hour with no bites so i packed up and made my way back to my car. Next thing i know my lock cylinder was loose upon further inspection i saw that someone tried unsuccessfully to pop my lock. I had a $150.00 casting rod and reel in my car along with waders, which i assume are what the culprits were trying to steal. Once I got home i checked my passenger side door and more of the same once again attempted to pop that lock, only on that side they made my door unusable, i cant unlock it at all. 

I bring all this up because i just want everyone to watch out for this and if someone is being suspicious call the proper authorities, I dont want to see this happen to any fellow fisherman. Luckily in this case they got nothing but now i have to get it fixed. We go fishing for fun and to relieve stress but in this case it did nether. So again watch out for this and dont bring any unneeded tackle that u dont intend to bring to the fishing hole with u.


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is more common at West Branch than most of us think. I think the rangers do their best but most incidents happen in a couple of minutes or less. I had a friend who had his window smashed on Rock Spring road right across from the park maintenance building. Smash, grab an empty cooler , shuffle thru the glove box and gone. All of us should be aware and help catch these pieces of @$%!. Sheriff - 330-296-5100 park office 330-296-3239.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I hope you made a police report so they are on the lookout for them. Nothing worse than a thief. I wish our laws were tougher like in the old days. Horse thieves were hung.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

It's such a shame to read these types of stories. I don't fish West Branch much when I'm up that way, but the same thing could happen just about anywhere. Good early seaon advice RiverRager.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man..i launched there last week, fished for bout 4 hrs. and had no prob. i am always wary of parking there though..and only launch there in the early spring to look for pike. that really bl0ws what happened to you..like you say, try not to leave anything in the car visible..heck, kids even smash and grab at the west ramp, i hear about it every year..that sucks and im sorry about your loss..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

MadMac said:


> I hope you made a police report so they are on the lookout for them. Nothing worse than a thief. I wish our laws were tougher like in the old days. Horse thieves were hung.


yaa......instead now they justt lockem up they get out then do it all over
lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

With the economy still crawling out of the dumpster, I'm afraid we're going to read more and more posts like this one this year. Some guys doing it to eat, others, to fuel addictions. With people threatening politicians lives for signing a bill that(at least the intent) is to possibly help people like them, what the hell is this country coming to??? Gear and load up, you may need to protect yourself & family someday.JMO.


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Just another example of a poorly schooled generation! Lack of respect for both people and property.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I&#8217;m sorry for your misfortunate. I really hate hearing news like this. I fish some pretty remote areas so I went ahead and got my CCW because you never know what kind of scum bags are lurking around. With this economy the scum bags are getting bolder too.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

that is ballzy because a lot of sheriff's use the west branch off duty, and the knapp road area especially this time of year.......hopefully the theives run into one of them


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your vehicle damage. Over the years, I've had my car vandalized twice at West Branch while it was parked at the mountain bike trailhead there at the Rock Springs ramp. Makes me want to sit in the woods with a good zoom lens and catch these punks in the act.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the economy- there have always been dirtballs out there and there always will.

BTW, my congressmen listened to me and most the people I know....


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

carrying permit 40 bucks plus 55 for background check?holla @ me?


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Shooting someone for breaking into your car = 20 years of can time buddy


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Offshore Limits said:


> Shooting someone for breaking into your car = 20 years of can time buddy


taking them down at gunpoint and waiting for the cop= priceless...  haha sorry I had too...


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

My insurance agency is picking up the bill for the vandalism. The estimate for the fix is $350.00, and I told the body shop not to worry about the body damage to both doors.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> taking them down at gunpoint and waiting for the cop= priceless...  haha sorry I had too...


Still illegal in this state unless you were in the car when the robbery attempt started... Not to say I wouldn't do the same, just know the possible outcome for you too.


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

Set up a sting operation.. a bait car/truck.. dash cam & audio.. some fishing gear inside.. and just wait for some action...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You would not have to shoot me ..Waiting in the weeds and catching someone breaking into my car yelling you SB and fireing a shot in the air..Would scare the S--T out of anyone...You don't have to shoot them...Think about it having a 357 go off behind you at 10 Yards when you are not expecting it..Cops can't be everywhere....JIM....CL....


----------



## chiefkoko22 (Mar 12, 2010)

was at the mosquito causeway last weekend fishin with my friend and my dad. i was parked right above where i was fishing. i just happened to turn around at the right moment. i saw someone putting their fishing poles in my car. I walked up to him and very politly asked what he was doin in my car. His responce to me was "oh i have one just like this". so i stood there watchin him waiting for him to take his fishing poles and bucket out of my car. then a van pulled up next to us and he started talkin to whoever was in the van. (a dodge caravan). next thing u know the van pulls away and he starts diggin in his pockets looking for keys (as he says) i started getting a lil upset cuz his fishing gear was still in my car. I yelled at him this time and grabbed his equipment and threw it out of my car. he walked away after that.. i will never trust another soul while im fishing i thought we were supposed to be fishing to get away of everything, especially car thieves.


----------



## marymac (Apr 10, 2008)

You can't be every where. Last year someone stole all the electrical wiring and lights off my boat trailer parked at the Knapp Rd parking lot while I was fishing


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Sharp Charge said:


> Still illegal in this state unless you were in the car when the robbery attempt started... Not to say I wouldn't do the same, just know the possible outcome for you too.


 surprised people trying to protect themselves don't get the benefit of the doubt. whats the point of a ccw? I already done wrong once myself I guess. I have gotten flack here on ogf awhile back for posting that I pulled my gun on this guy at 3am who was pullin on my car doors when I came out to check my stuff before bed. never been in the situation and I told the man get out of here now i am callin the cops and he just stayed and looked at me so I got startled a lil and pulled the piece.. guess it was wrong tho cause everyone was mad on here when I posted. saved me tho cause he left when I did it and hasn't been seen around since. I wasn't trying to die and all and I wasn't trying to pay for some broken locks or windows. not saying it was right tho. lol


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

If they broke into your car at WB and you stumbled up on them and shoot them in the parking lot, you go to prison? I think I would put a fillet knife in the POS hand!


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like Knapp Road is a bad place to park. I will think twice before i park there and fish.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Fishaholic69 said:


> surprised people trying to protect themselves don't get the benefit of the doubt. whats the point of a ccw? I already done wrong once myself I guess. I have gotten flack here on ogf awhile back for posting that I pulled my gun on this guy at 3am who was pullin on my car doors when I came out to check my stuff before bed. never been in the situation and I told the man get out of here now i am callin the cops and he just stayed and looked at me so I got startled a lil and pulled the piece.. guess it was wrong tho cause everyone was mad on here when I posted. saved me tho cause he left when I did it and hasn't been seen around since. I wasn't trying to die and all and I wasn't trying to pay for some broken locks or windows. not saying it was right tho. lol


i would have done the same thing........


----------

